# Router Fixture for cutting Juice Groove on a round cutting board



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

Had some difficulty making the juice groove on a round cutting board, until I came up with fixture shown in photo, which uses a router, and two ball bearings to guide the cutting board.

Arrow on fixture shows direction to rotate the cutting board so that spinning router bit does not push it away from the ball bearings.

Fixture in use


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice jig. You can also use a router base plate like this-


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Its all ball bearings these days!


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice jig. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

It worked nicely. Especially with the lathe plate as a handle. It might be a little harder to control with out it.

I guess the obvious question is that you had the board mounted on a lathe plate. Why not cut the groove on the lathe?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I guess the obvious question is that you had the board mounted on a lathe plate. Why not cut the groove on the lathe?
> - LesB


I was thinking the same thing!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

> It worked nicely. Especially with the lathe plate as a handle. It might be a little harder to control with out it.
> 
> I guess the obvious question is that you had the board mounted on a lathe plate. Why not cut the groove on the lathe?
> 
> - LesB


I tried to cut juice groove on the lathe but made a mess - just could't get the hang of it. Searched for video on how to do it but could not find any. I do Ok with spindle turning but face turning seems to be a whole other skill that I never learned.


----------



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

> It worked nicely. Especially with the lathe plate as a handle. It might be a little harder to control with out it.
> - LesB


The lathe plate was certainly helpful but not necessary. I did the first one without plate. If I was making another fixture I would try with the ball bearings farther apart as this may reduce the opportunity for the wood to pull away from the bearings. Wood pulling away from bearings is the only risk of failure to cut a clean groove.


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

Great video..


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Its all ball bearings these days!
> 
> - SMP


Ha! Funny movie.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

</a>


----------

